# Pronounce Orbea



## PDXRidr (May 1, 2008)

First off I just picked up an 07 Onix, 51cm, blue and black, w ultegra. This is my first road bike and I love it. It was more bike than I had planned on but I felt like I got a good deal and am more than happy. 
Now what it the correct way to pronounce Orbea? Or-bay-ah? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You got it correct. With the accent on "bay."


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Listen for yourself*

Go here http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a100&layout=viewproduct&taxid=552
click on the banner "The Evolution of Orca" They have videos about the new Orca and of course they say "Orbea" (Or-bay-ah) many times.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

And some pics of your new ride, please.


----------

